# ISTA/P error 10007



## gumanov (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm somewhat new to programming & coding, although I have been using INPA, DIS, and recently ISTA/D all for diagnostics so I'm more familiar with those.

I own a 2004 BMW E46 330Ci ZHP, and have recently replaced the left side AHL SMC controller for the adaptive headlight - it was internally corroded due to water damage. And it turns out these units must be programmed as well as coded specifically to a car - which is the reason I'm now trying to learn ISTA/P.

I am using ISTA/P 2.51.3 on VMWare Workstation 10 - this version does not* require an ICOM emulator and has "snapshots" for each interface type: ICOM, ENET, OPS, and K+DCAN. Info here:
http://www.auto-professionals.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=9780

My issue is I cannot get it to work with my K+DCAN cable.
I get the following error:
"10007 (CIP) - Error during initialisation of EDIABAS."
http://i.imgur.com/PvxRxat.jpg

I start up ifhsrc32.exe in the bin folder of EDIABAS, and then start the "K+DCAN" snapshot. Click the ISTA/P application when it loads, then create new session, choose "Select ISTA/P server automatically", and then the K+DCAN interface comes up as IP 169.254.0.1:6801 - is this correct? 
http://i.imgur.com/FcyDTil.jpg

I checked my 2 VMWare network adapters in the windows "Network Connections" page and both of them have IP's beggining with 192.168..

Am I supposed to configure a different IP for K+DCAN somewhere in VMWare or EDIABAS.ini?

Any help is much appreciated,
Thanks!

Also, most of the other posts I've seen about this error on other forums mention that K+DCAN cables will not work with ISTA/P on vehicles that have MOST networks.. I do not believe mine has this - its a 2004 E46._a_


----------



## gumanov (Mar 24, 2014)

Fixed the issue.

My EDIABAS.ini file was not configured correctly.
Working settings:
RemoteHost = 168.254.0.1
Port = 6801

Also, placed a copy of obd.ini into C:\WINDOWS
And verified comm port matches the USB cable comm port.
I am using "Port=Com9".

Both EDIABAS.ini and obd.ini are in the bin folder of your EDIABAS installation.
Note: remember to start ifhsrv32.exe while your cable LED is on (within approx 60 seconds of plugging in the OBDII to the car.)


----------



## vaska85 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi! Could you please share your complete EDIABAS.ini ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gumanov (Mar 24, 2014)

```
;#################
;# EDIABAS 7.3.0 #
;#################

;=============================================================================
[Configuration]
;=============================================================================
Interface        =STD:OBD
Simulation       = 0

EcuPath          =C:\EDIABAS\ECU
SimulationPath   =C:\EDIABAS\SIM
TracePath        =C:\EDIABAS\TRACE
TraceSize        = 1024

ApiTrace         =0
IfhTrace         =0
; IfhnTrace        = 0

; SystemTraceSys   = 0
; SystemTraceBip   = 0
; SystemTraceIfh   = 0
; SystemTraceNet   = 0

; BipDebugLevel    = 0
; BipErrorLevel    = 0

UbattHandling    = 0
IgnitionHandling = 0
ClampHandling    = 0

RetryComm        = 1
SystemResults    = 1
TaskPriority     = 0

; CodeMapping      = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\BIN\ansi2oem.tab
; LoadWin32        = 0

NetworkProtocol  = TCP

; --- neu ab EDIABAS 7.2.0 ---------------------------------------------------
ShowIcon         = 1
LogLevel         = 0
TraceBuffering   = 0
TraceHistory     = 0
TraceSync        = 1
SystemTraceSys=0
SystemTraceBip=0
SystemTraceIfh=0
SystemTraceNet=0
BipDebugLevel=0
BipErrorLevel=0
; TraceWriter      = <FilePathName>

;=============================================================================
[TCP]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost             = 169.254.0.1
Port                   = 6801
TimeoutConnect         = 2000
TimeoutReceive         = 2000
TimeoutFunction        = 10000
; TimeResponsePending    = 5000
; DisconnectOnApiEnd     = 1
; InitCmd0               = FE,04,00,03,01
; InitCmd1               = FD,05,00,03,01

;=============================================================================
[XEthernet]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost       = Autodetect
HeaderFormat     = 0
TesterAddress    = F4,F5
ControlPort      = 6811
DiagnosticPort   = 6801
TimeoutConnect   = 20000

;=============================================================================
[IfhProxy]
;=============================================================================
Port             = 6700


;#############################################################################
;#############################################################################
;##   ausführliche Variante von EDIABAS.ini  (mit Kurz-Info und Default)    ##
;#############################################################################
;#############################################################################

;=============================================================================
; EDIABAS Basic Configuration
; [Configuration]
;=============================================================================

;### new Configuration elements since EDIABAS 7.2 ############################

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; ShowIcon
;       Description :   Enable/Disable EDIABAS-Icon in System-Tray
;       Value       :   0  = EDIABAS-Icon disabled
;                       1  = EDIABAS-Icon enabled
;       Default     =   1
; ShowIcon         = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; LogLevel
;       Description :   Logging of fatal faults in EDIABAS.log
;       Value       :   0  = Logging disabled
;                       1  = Logging enabled
;       Default     =   0
; LogLevel         = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TraceBuffering
;       Description :   Manner of Opening/Closing of Trace-Files
;       Value       :   0  = Opening/Closing after every dump
;                       1  = Trace-Files stay open
;       Default     =   0
; TraceBuffering   = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TraceHistory
;       Description :   Number of History-Trace-Files
;       Value       :   0 .. 999
;       Default     =   0
; TraceHistory     = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TraceSync
;       Description :   Synchronisation of Trace files
;       Value       :   0  = Synchronisation disabled
;                       1  = Synchronisation enabled
;       Default     =   1
; TraceSync        = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TraceWriter
;       Description :   FilePathName of a private TraceWriter
;       Default     =   .  (Default-TraceWriter "TWFile32.dll")
; TraceWriter      = .


;### older Configuration elements till EDIABAS 7.1 ###########################

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Simulation
;       Description :   Enable/Disable ECU simulation
;       Value       :   0  = Simulation disabled
;                       1  = Simulation enabled
;       Default     =   0
; Simulation       = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; EcuPath
;       Description :   ECU file path
;       Default     =   .
; EcuPath          = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\ECU

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SimulationPath
;       Description :   Simulation file path
;       Default     =   .
; SimulationPath   = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\SIM

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TracePath
;       Description :   Trace file path
;       Default     =   .
; TracePath        = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\TRACE

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TraceSize
;       Description :   Maximum size of each trace file [KB]
;       Value       :   0 .. 32767
;       Default     =   1024
; TraceSize        = 1024

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; ApiTrace
;       Description :   Enable/Disable API/User trace
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       1  = User trace
;                       2  = User trace + time stamp
;                       3  = User trace + time stamp + process id (Win32)
;                       4  = Function trace
;                       5  = Function trace + time stamp
;                       6  = Function trace + time stamp + timing
;                       7  = Function trace + time stamp + timing + process id (Win32)
;                       8  = Debug trace
;       Default     =   0
; ApiTrace         = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; IfhTrace
;       Description :   Enable/Disable IFH trace
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       1  = User trace
;                       2  = User trace + interface
;                       3  = User trace + interface + time stamp
;       Default     =   0
; IfhTrace         = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; IfhnTrace
;       Description :   Enable/Disable IFH network trace (with XREMOTE)
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       1  = User trace
;                       2  = User trace + interface
;                       3  = User trace + interface + time stamp
;       Default     =   0
; IfhnTrace        = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SystemTraceSys
;       Description :   Enable/Disable system trace (runtime system)
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       Trace levels 1 .. 7
;       Default     =   0
; SystemTraceSys   = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SystemTraceBip
;       Description :   Enable/Disable BIP trace (runtime system)
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       Trace levels 1 .. 7
;       Default     =   0
; SystemTraceBip   = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SystemTraceIfh
;       Description :   Enable/Disable IFH system trace
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       Trace levels 1 .. 7
;       Default     =   0
; SystemTraceIfh   = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SystemTraceNet
;       Description :   Enable/Disable network trace
;       Value       :   0  = Trace disabled
;                       Trace levels 1 .. 7
;       Default     =   0
; SystemTraceNet   = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; BipDebugLevel
;       Description :   BIP debug level of ECU files
;       Value       :   0 .. 32767
;       Default     =   0
; BipDebugLevel    = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; BipErrorLevel
;       Description :   BIP error level of ECU files
;       Value       :   0 .. 32767
;       Default     =   0
; BipErrorLevel    = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; UbattHandling
;       Description :   Ubatt ON/OFF handling
;       Value       :   0  = Ubatt ON/OFF: No EDIABAS error
;                       1  = Ubatt ON/OFF: EDIABAS error
;       Default     =   1
; UbattHandling    = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; IgnitionHandling
;       Description :   Ignition ON/OFF handling
;       Value       :   0  = Ignition ON/OFF: No EDIABAS error
;                       1  = Ignition ON/OFF: EDIABAS error
;       Default     =   1
; IgnitionHandling = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; ClampHandling
;       Description :   automatic check of clamps for Ubatt and Ignition
;       Value       :   0  = no automatic clamp check with send_and_receive
;                       1  = automatic clamp check with send_and_receive
;       Default     =   1
; ClampHandling    = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; RetryComm
;       Description :   Repeat failed communication automatically (1x)
;       Value       :   0  = Retry disabled
;                       1  = Retry enabled (1x)
;       Default     =   1
; RetryComm        = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; SystemResults
;       Description :   Enable/Disable system results (ubatt/ignition/jobstatus)
;       Value       :   0  = Disable system results
;                       1  = Enable system results
;       Default     =   1
; SystemResults    = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TaskPriority
;       Description :   EDIABAS process/thread priority (only Win32/16)
;       Value       :   0  = Optimal EDIABAS performance = 8
;                       1  = Minimal EDIABAS performance
;                       ..
;                       10 = Maximal EDIABAS performance
;       Default     =   0
; TaskPriority     = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; CodeMapping
;       Description :   Character mapping file path
;       Default     =   .
; CodeMapping      = C:\EC-Apps\EDIABAS\BIN\ansi2oem.tab

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; LoadWin32
;       Description :   Map EDIABAS Win16 calls to EDIABAS Win32
;       Value       :   0  = Win16/32 Mapping disabled (Win16-->Win16)
;                       1  = Win16/32 Mapping enabled (Win16-->Win32)
;       Default     =   0 for Windows 9x/Me
;       Default     =   1 for Windows NT4/2000/XP
; LoadWin32        = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; NetworkProtocol
;       Description :   Network protocol
;       Default     =
; NetworkProtocol  = TCP

;*****************************************************************************
; Interface
;       Description : Connected diagnosis interface
;       Default     = EDIC
; Interface        = STD:FUNK

; Additional information (in German) :
; Bitte beachten: Der HW-Treiber fuer das Interface muss installiert sein!

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = STD:FUNK
; Beschreibung   : Funk-Diagnose Interface MDA von Fa. Siemens
; Installation   : keine
; INI-Datei      : FUNK.INI
; Ansprechpartner: [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = STD:OMITEC
; Beschreibung   : Nachfolger von OBD / enthält CAN-Anbindung / Anschluss an OBD-Dose
; Installation   : \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\OMITEC\AnleitungfuerOMITECInstallation.pdf
; INI-Datei      : siehe \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\OMITEC\Omitec_Doku.pdf
; Ansprechpartner: [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : siehe \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\OMITEC\Omitec_Doku.pdf

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = STD:OBD
; Beschreibung   : Serieller Pegelwandler (Nachfolger von ADS / Anschluss an OBD-Dose)
; Installation   : \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\OBD\ODBSETUP (nur noetig fuer WIN NT4, WIN 2000, WIN XP)
; INI-Datei      : siehe \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\OBD\OBD_DOKU.pdf
; Ansprechpartner: [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = EDIC
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung über K-Line
; HW-Derivate    : PC-Card, PCMCIA , W-LAN (Interface von Fa. Softing)
; Installation   : \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\EDIC\SETUP.EXE
; INI-Datei      : EDICFW.INI, EDICHW.INI
; Ansprechpartner
; * EDIC-PC      : [email protected]
; * PCMCIA       : [email protected]
; * EDIC-NET     : ([email protected])
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = EDICC
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung über K-Line
; HW-Derivate    : PC-Card, PCMCIA , W-LAN (Interface von Fa. Softing)
; Installation   : \EDIABAS\HARDWARE\EDIC\SETUP.EXE
; INI-Datei      : EDICFW.INI, EDICHW.INI, XEDICC.INI
; Ansprechpartner
; * EDIC-PC      : [email protected]
; * PCMCIA       : [email protected]
; * EDIC-NET     : ([email protected])
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = STD:CAN
; Beschreibung   : PCMCIA CAN-Interface CanCardX von Fa. Vector
; Installation   : keine (ausser Installation der CAN-Karte)
; INI-Datei      : CAN32.INI
; Ansprechpartner: [email protected] (Hotline)
; WINDOWS-Freig. : !nicht mehr im Paket enthalten!

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = REMOTE
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung eines EDIABAS-Interfaces über TCP/IP (für Normalbetrieb)
; Installation   : Anpassung der Einträge in [TCP] auf beiden Seiten (ins.: RemoteHost, Port)
; INI-Datei      : keine
; Ansprechpartner
; * Remote-PC    : [email protected] => [email protected]
; * OP(P)S       : [email protected]
; * ICOM,Fertig. : ! keine Verwendung !
; * ICOM,Vertrieb: [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = REMOTE:name
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung eines EDIABAS-Interfaces über TCP/IP (für Parallelbetrieb)
; Installation   : Anpassung der Einträge in [TCP] auf beiden Seiten (ins.: RemoteHost, Port)
; INI-Datei      : REMOTE.INI (insbesondere für Parallelbetrieb notwendig)
;                  In REMOTE.INI stehen unter [name] spezif. Einstellungen(z.B.: RemoteHost, Port).
; Ansprechpartner
; * Remote-PC    : ! momentan keine Verwendung !
; * OP(P)S       : [email protected]
; * ICOM,Fertig. : ! keine Verwendung !
; * ICOM,Vertrieb: [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = RPLUS
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung eines EDIABAS-Interfaces über TCP/IP (für PROXY-Betrieb)
; Installation   : Anpassung der Einträge in [TCP] auf beiden Seiten (insb.: RemoteHost, Port)
; INI-Datei      : keine
; Ansprechpartner
; * Remote-PC    : ! keine Verwendung !
; * OP(P)S       : ! momentan keine Verwendung !
; * ICOM,Fertig. : [email protected]
; * ICOM,Vertrieb: ! momentan keine Verwendung !
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = RPLUS:name   (z.B.:RPLUS:ICOM_P)
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung des EDIABAS-Interfaces ICOM über TCP/IP
; Installation   : Anpassung der Einträge in [TCP] auf beiden Seiten (ins.: RemoteHost, Port) in den INI-Dateien
; INI-Datei      : RPLUS.INI (Nutzung im Zusammenhang mit dem Interface ICOM)
;                  In RPLUS.INI stehen unter [name] spezif. Einstellungen(z.B.: RemoteHost, Port).
; Ansprechpartner
; * Remote-PC    : ! keine Verwendung !
; * OP(P)S       : ! momentan keine Verwendung !
; * ICOM,Fertig. : [email protected]
; * ICOM,Vertrieb: ! momentan keine Verwendung !
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Ja
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = ENET
; Beschreibung   : Anbindung über Ethernet
; Installation   : Anpassung der Einträge in [XEthernet] (insb.: RemoteHost)
; INI-Datei      : ENET.INI (insbesondere für Parallelbetrieb notwendig)
; Ansprechpartner: [email protected] => [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Nein
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     64-Bit : Ja

;.............................................................................
; Interface      = PROXY:<Interface>
; z.B. Interface = PROXY:STD:FUNK
; z.B. Interface = PROXY:ENET
;
; Beschreibung   : EDIABAS wird im PROXY-Modus betrieben
; Installation   : hängt vom benutzten Interface ab
; INI-Datei      : hängt vom benutzten Interface ab
; Ansprechparter : [email protected] => [email protected]
; WINDOWS-Freig. : WIN NT 4.0       : Nein
;                  WIN XP    32-Bit : Ja
;                  WIN 7     32-Bit : Ja

;*****************************************************************************
; Konfigurationslemente, die existieren,
; aber nicht in EDIABAS.ini geändert werden können

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; BipEcuFile
;       Description :   Dateititel der aktuell geladenen SGBD
;                       (nur gültig während einer Job-Verarbeitung)
;       Value       :   String
;       Default     =   -

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; EdiabasIniPath
;       Description :   Pfad der verwendeten EDIABAS.ini
;       Value       :   String
;       Default     =   -

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; EdiabasVersion
;       Description :   verwendete EDIABAS-Version
;       Value       :   String
;       Default     =   -

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; IfhVersion
;       Description :   verwendete IFH-Version
;       Value       :   String
;       Default     =   -

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Session
;       Description :   Name der EDIABAS-Session
;       Value       :   String
;       Default     =   -


;=============================================================================
; TCP/IP Configuration
; [TCP]
;=============================================================================

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; RemoteHost
;       Description :   server address/name
;       Default     =   -
; RemoteHost             = 192.168.68.4

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Port
;       Description :   IP communication port
;       Value       :   1000 < port < 30000
;
;    Spezialfall OP(P)S / ICOM:
;       Value       :   6801  ;OBD-Treiber (CAN)
;       Value       :   6802  ;Most-Treiber
;
;       Default     =   -
; Port                   = 3000
;
; weitere Details siehe Dokumentationen
 
;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TimeoutConnect
;       Description :   Timeout for establishing the connection
;       Value       :   1000 ... 59000
;       Default     =   5000
; TimeoutConnect         = 2000

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TimeoutReceive
;       Description :   Timeout for receiving a message
;       Value       :   1000 ... 59000
;       Default     =   5000
; TimeoutReceive         = 2000

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TimeoutFunction
;       Description :   Timeout for a long function
;       Value       :   5000 ... 59000
;       Default     =   59000
; TimeoutFunction        = 10000

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TimeResponsePending
;       Description :   Time between alive-messages
;       Value       :   500 ... 59000
;       Default     =   2000
; TimeResponsePending = 5000

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; DisconnectOnApiEnd
;       Description :   Enable/Disable Disconnection with function call ApiEnd
;       Value       :   0  = Disconnection disabled
;                       1  = Disconnection enabled
;       Default     =   0
; DisconnectOnApiEnd     = 1

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; InitCmd<n>
;       Description :   Initialization command <n> (normally for OPPS)
;       Default     =   
; InitCmd0               = FE,04,00,03,01
; InitCmd1               = FD,05,00,03,01


;=============================================================================
; XETHERNET Configuration
; [XEthernet]
;=============================================================================

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; RemoteHost
;       Description :   server address/name
;       Value       :   Autodetect
;                       169.254.1.1   ; Beispiel
;                       192.168.100.1 ; Beispiel
;       Default     =
; RemoteHost       = Autodetect

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; IfhRemoteHost
;       Description :   server address/name
;       Value       :   Autodetect
;                       169.254.1.1   ; Beispiel
;                       192.168.100.1 ; Beispiel
;       Default     =
; IfhRemoteHost    = Autodetect

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; HeaderFormat
;       Description :   type of header
;       Value       :   0 ; 6Byte Header (B-Muster)
;                       1 ; 3Byte Header (A-Muster)
;       Default     =   0
; HeaderFormat     = 0

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TesterAddress
;       Description :   list of permitted tester adresses
;       Value       :   F4     ; F1 durch F4 ersetzen
;                       F5     ; F1 durch F5 ersetzen
;                       F4,F5  ; F1 zuerst durch F4 ersetzen, dann F1 durch F5 ersetzen
;                       F5,F4  ; F1 zuerst durch F5 ersetzen, dann F1 durch F4 ersetzen
;       Default     =   -
; TesterAddress    = F4,F5

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; ControlPort
;       Description :   port of control channel of TCP connection to ZGW
;       Value       :   1000 < port < 59000
;       Default     =   6811
; ControlPort      = 6811

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; DiagnosticPort
;       Description :   port of diagnostic channel of TCP connection to ZGW
;       Value       :   1000 < port < 59000
;       Default     =   6801
; DiagnosticPort   = 6801

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; TimeoutConnect
;       Description :   timeout in ms for connection to ZGW
;       Value       :   1000 ... 59000
;       Default     =   20000
; TimeoutConnect   = 20000


;=============================================================================
; XPROXY Configuration
; [IfhProxy]
;=============================================================================

;-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
; Port
;	Description :	IP base proxy port
;	Value	    :	1000 < port < 30000
;	Ports       :	+0 = unknown interface
;			+1 = EDIC
;			+2 = EDICC
;			+3 = ENET
;			+4 = STD
;			+5 = REMOT
;	Default     =	6700
; Port             = 6700


;=============================================================================
; End Of File EDIABAS.ini
;=============================================================================
```


----------



## vaska85 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mate! I will give it a try tonight. I still have issues with vista/p on my e60 lci.


----------



## dl123 (Jun 16, 2013)

For those of you who are having this issue "10007 (CIP) - Error during initialisation of EDIABAS." with enet. Here is a really good write up by Beemerboy88 on how to set up the enet and not only enet connections. http://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=8820


----------



## Geoff Stevenson (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi 

can you please tell me how you edited your "EDIABAS.ini" file? Did you use Windows text editor, or did you use something else?

I have attempted to edit the file using Windows text editor (I changed the IP address to 192.168.68.40), but when I attempt to run ISTA-P, I still get the same error message.
After I check the EDIABAS.ini file again, the IP address has reverted back to the incorrect IP address (169.254.0.8).

Any help that you can give is greatly appreciated. My wife's car is currently off the road; I need to program a new DSC module and also a General Module (central locking).


----------



## Geoff Stevenson (Mar 24, 2014)

Also, I have INPA and ISTA-D installed on my computer; and both can connect to my wife's car.

When you edit the "Edibas.ini" file, do you have to change the IP address configuration before you use INPA and ISTA-D?

dl123 - I have clicked on the link that you posted (http://cartechnology.co.uk/showthread.php?tid=8820), but the thread no longer exists any more. Would you be able to see if you can find the thread and post a link to it?

Thanks


----------



## maurex (Nov 1, 2017)

hi Geoff,
I' ve the same problem and after edit the ip address and the ediabas ini file nothing changed. ista p dont recognized the new. did you solved it? i think that after a retrofit coded on my car the ip address has been modified but i m not sure


----------



## Jfrlbc (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi all, sey for my english, i hope you will understand me a little ***x1f642; .... in ediabas.ini there is all written, mainly in german language. You can use google translator for better understanding .... i try to read it carefully, cause I have same issu with my ccc-a unit. Maybe it due to windows 10 64bit on my macbook pro (its going in bootcamp).... so what version of windows have others? Or did you find some solution please? I am not able to run windows 7 on my macbook and its only the one transportsble computer i have .... so i will try all things to do it myself... thank you for advice and have a nice rest of the week...


----------



## Koofee (Dec 2, 2020)

gumanov said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm somewhat new to programming & coding, although I have been using INPA, DIS, and recently ISTA/D all for diagnostics so I'm more familiar with those.
> 
> ...


Solution:
1. Go to USB adapter in network settings 
2. Go to ipv4 and set IP to 169.254.0.8
3.Check the checkbox validate settings upon exit and click on ok.
4. Lunch ISTA-P and open a new session.


----------

